# Beer / Green Tea



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi guys sorry for being new here as it's hard to get stuff for my hedgehog stuff in my country. 

recently he's not been drinking alot of water so i fed him some soju (Korea beer) & Green tea which is alittle sweet but not that sweet.

is those fine for him?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I honestly have never seen anyone thinking alcohol is a good thing to give animals. 

Does he have a bowl or a water bottle? If he's not drinking you need to syringe the water into him or take him to a vet so he can get sub Q liquids.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No I wouldn't feed those. You need to find out why he isn't drinking. Adding things to the water can just make the problem worse.


----------



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> I honestly have never seen anyone thinking alcohol is a good thing to give animals.
> 
> Does he have a bowl or a water bottle? If he's not drinking you need to syringe the water into him or take him to a vet so he can get sub Q liquids.


he's very picky , he only drinks mineral water and not tap water (Filter)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would start mixing the mineral water with a small amount of tap water so you can switch him off of it slowly. Mineral water isn't the best thing for him. Does he drink out of a bowl?


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Soju is more similar to vodka and has a very high ABV.
In an animal this small they can get alcohol poisoning easily and die.
Do not give your hedgehog alcohol. I can't believe I have to tell you this.

The green tea won't kill him, but it also probably isn't that great for him if it is sweetened.
And even unsweetened the caffeine content is probably not good for him.

If your hedgehog is dehydrated you can try a little Pocari Sweat (I am assuming you are Korean so it is readily available)
but otherwise stick with water.


----------



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

nikki said:


> I would start mixing the mineral water with a small amount of tap water so you can switch him off of it slowly. Mineral water isn't the best thing for him. Does he drink out of a bowl?


Yes he's drinking from a bowl.


----------



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

Matvei said:


> Soju is more similar to vodka and has a very high ABV.
> In an animal this small they can get alcohol poisoning easily and die.
> Do not give your hedgehog alcohol. I can't believe I have to tell you this.
> 
> ...


Okay i stop giving him just a few sip for him to test i don't dare to give so much , i'm not korean my country don't allow such pets once cause will get jailed for having such pet i'm trying to find other source of things to dehydrate him


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Where are you located at? Knowing that might help with what you can use.


----------



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

nikki said:


> Where are you located at? Knowing that might help with what you can use.


i will drop you a pm.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I mean if you post it here then others in the same area can help you better.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

nikki said:


> I mean if you post it here then others in the same area can help you better.


I think the op was saying that he or she could be jailed for having the hedgehog. Probably wouldn't want to publicly announce location. 
But that also means the animal has essentially zero chance of ever receiving proper veterinary care.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Probably somewhere in SE Asia like Singapore. IDK. In any case if your hedgehog is dehydrated you need to get it to drink ion supplements and/or regular water. Not alcohol or tea, both of those will make it more dehydrated because they are diuretics.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She said she isn't in Korea, that it's illegal to own them there. I can also confirm by her pm that she isn't in a country that they are illegal to own.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

They are legal in Korea and extremely popular (too popular)

If they are legal where she is she needs to stop being stupid and take the animal to the vet


----------



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

Matvei said:


> They are legal in Korea and extremely popular (too popular)
> 
> If they are legal where she is she needs to stop being stupid and take the animal to the vet


In my country bringing to vet , the authority will come over as vet license are not allow i'm having hard time having to bring to vet i had to cross border to hire a vet all the way to my house just to see my hedge.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

May I know where you live (pm)? 
I think the point about not giving him alcohol or tea already came across, but how much water is he actually drinking, at least a little bit or nothing at all?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have sent the op a pm with contact information with someone in her country that can help.


----------



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

Draenog said:


> May I know where you live (pm)?
> I think the point about not giving him alcohol or tea already came across, but how much water is he actually drinking, at least a little bit or nothing at all?


He drinks not alot but when it comes to mineral water he drinks it like free flow and i don't know why i had use some suggestion like mineral water mix with tap water he's drinking now  thanks guy!


----------

